# παρενέβη



## pontios (Aug 23, 2016)

Πως διακρίνουμε τον χρόνο του ρήματος, π.χ., ότι αναφερόμαστε στην παρέμβαση που γίνεται αυτή τη στιγμή και όχι στην παρέμβαση που διεξήχθη χθες; (πήγα να γράψω διεξάχθηκε - θα ήταν λάθος; )
I.e., between he intervenes now and he intervened yesterday. I'm similarly confused with other verbs and their tenses; I'm just using this as an example.


----------



## Inachus (Aug 23, 2016)

Ποιος είναι ο ενεστώτας, δηλαδή;
(αυτός) παρενέβη : αόριστος
(αυτός) παρεμβαίνει : ενεστώτας

(Το «διεξήχθη» είναι σωστό)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 23, 2016)

At the right side of the black ribbon at the top of Lexilogia's page there is a link to *Εννοιόλεξο*, a site which offers all grammar types -- even for *καθαρεύουσα* verbs like _παρεμβαίνω_ and _διεξάγομαι_. 

If you manage to endure its advertisements, you will find all types like the ones you asked for.


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2016)

pontios said:


> Πως διακρίνουμε τον χρόνο του ρήματος, π.χ., ότι αναφερόμαστε στην παρέμβαση που γίνεται αυτή τη στιγμή και όχι στην παρέμβαση που διεξήχθη χθες; (πήγα να γράψω διεξάχθηκε - θα ήταν λάθος; )
> I.e., between he intervenes now and he intervened yesterday. I'm similarly confused with other verbs and their tenses; I'm just using this as an example.



From lexigram, where the link Εννοιόλεξο that the good doctor suggests in post #3 above sends us, for the verb _παρεμβαίνω _in active voice, in contemporary Greek (after clicking on "ΠΑΝΟΡΑΜΙΚΗ ΚΛΙΣΗ" and then on "ΠΛΗΡΗΣ ΚΛΙΣΗ ΡΗΜ.: ΕΝΕΡΓ. ΦΩΝΗ"):

present tense: 
παρεμβαίνω, παρεμβαίνεις, παρεμβαίνει, 
παρεμβαίνομε/παρεμβαίνουμε/παρεμβαίνομεν, παρεμβαίνετε, παρεμβαίνουν/παρεμβαίνουνε

simple past: παρενέβην, παρενέβης, παρενέβη, παρεμβήκαμε/παρενέβημεν, παρεμβήκατε/παρενέβητε, παρενέβησαν

past continuous (progressive): 
παρέμβαινα/παρενέβαινον/παρενέβαινα, 
παρέμβαινες/παρενέβαινες
παρέμβαινε/παρενέβαινε
παρεμβαίναμε/παρενεβαίνομεν
παρεμβαίνατε/παρενεβαίνετε
παρέμβαιναν/παρενέβαινον/παρεμβαίναν/παρεμβαίνανε/παρενέβαιναν

I would delete several forms definitely not belonging to contemporary Greek (e.g. _παρεμβαίνομεν_, _παρενέβαινον _and such, obsolete and cobweb ridden; who in their right mind would say _παρενεβαίνομεν _in contemporary Greek?), as well as add some, e.g. in the singular of the simple past: _παρέμβηκα, παρέμβηκες, παρέμβηκε_ by analogy to the plural of the same tense _παρεμβήκαμε, παρεμβήκατε, παρέμβηκαν_.


As for the verb _διεξάγω _in simple past (passive):

διεξήχθην/διεξάχθηκα
διεξήχθης/διεξάχθηκες
διεξήχθη/διεξάχθηκε
διεξήχθημεν/διεξαχθήκαμε
διεξήχθητε/διεξαχθήκατε
διεξήχθησαν/διεξάχθηκαν


By the way _διεξάχθηκε_, which I would prefer in contemporary Greek, appears in Lexilogia three times: 



Costas said:


> Το 3ο, λέει, Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα Ματζόνγκ διεξάχθηκε στο Τσόνγκτσινγκ. (China Daily)
> ...





rogne said:


> ... (δείτε ενδεικτικά εδώ πώς διεξάχθηκε η επιστολική ψηφοφορία στις εκλογές του 2010). ...





Hellegennes said:


> ... Στη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού καταγράφηκαν πάνω από 4000 νέα είδη και διεξάχθηκε σωρεία πειραμάτων ...



while the older form _διεξήχθη _appears 33 times.

Σχετικά νήματα:

*Γιατί παρενέβην αλλά διάβηκα;*



sarant said:


> Πρέπει να κοιτάξεις και τα πρόσωπα. Στο γ' ενικό και γ' πληθυντικό η επιρροή του συχνότατου "συνέβη/σαν" κάνει όλα τα ρήματα της οικογένειας να ακολουθούν την κλίση σε -έβη/σαν.
> 
> Όμως στο α' και στο β' πληθ. όπου τα -έβητε, -έβησαν είναι άβολα, ακόμα και στο λογιότερο παρεμβαίνω βρίσκω τους δημοτικούς τύπους (παρεμβήκαμε, παρεμβήκατε) να υπερτερούν σαφώς.
> 
> Φταίει βέβαια και το ότι τα συγγράμματα αναφοράς αποσιωπούν τους δημοτικούς τύπους.



*συνελήφθη ή συνελήφθει;*

*Διημείφθη
*
*άκμαζαν/ακμάζαν(ε)/ήκμαζαν;

**Δεν σας αρέσει, ε; Εμένα όμως θα μ' άρεζε!*

*συνοπτ. θ. (συνοπτικό θέμα)*

και το μόνιμο άγος του _άγω_: *Το «παραγάγω», το «παράξω» και ο προβοκάτορας της γειτονιάς σας*


----------



## Inachus (Aug 23, 2016)

Γνώριζα για το Lexigram, αλλά δεν γνώριζα για όλες αυτές τις δυνατότητες που προσφέρει! Ευχαριστώ! 

Για το «διεξάχθηκε», το έχω δει και το έχω ακούσει, αλλά δεν ήμουν σίγουρος για το αν αποτελεί καθιερωμένο (στάνταρντ) τύπο. Πράγματι αποτελεί.
Ωστόσο, ήμουν προσεκτικός στη διατύπωσή μου: :)


Inachus said:


> (Το «διεξήχθη» είναι σωστό)


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2016)

Inachus said:


> ...
> Για το «διεξάχθηκε», το έχω δει και το έχω ακούσει, αλλά δεν ήμουν σίγουρος για το αν αποτελεί καθιερωμένο (στάνταρντ) τύπο. Πράγματι αποτελεί.
> Ωστόσο, ήμουν προσεκτικός στη διατύπωσή μου: :)



Μα κι εγώ το ίδιο λέω, ότι το _διεξήχθη _είναι σωστό, παλαιόθεν, αλλά σήμερα θα προτιμούσα να βλέπω και ν' ακούω συχνότερα το νεότερο και κάπως ομαλότερο _διεξάχθηκε,_ με προσεκτική διατύπωση κι εγώ. 



Inachus said:


> Γνώριζα για το Lexigram, αλλά δεν γνώριζα για όλες αυτές τις δυνατότητες που προσφέρει! ...



Προσφέρει πολλές και χρήσιμες, αλλά όπως όλα τα βοηθήματα και τα λεξικά, θέλει και προσοχή και νου και γνώση, γιατί άνθρωποι το έφτιαξαν κι αυτό, με προτιμήσεις και αδυναμίες.


----------



## pontios (Aug 24, 2016)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συμβουλές σας, και για τον χρήσιμο σύνδεσμο (thanks, dr7).
Παρεμπιπτόντως, η βόμβα εξερράγη means it exploded and εκρήγνυται it explodes, σωστά; ... μέχρι πρόσφατα, για κάποιον λόγο, το εξερράγη νόμιζα ήταν στον ενεστώτα.


----------



## Themis (Aug 24, 2016)

pontios said:


> η βόμβα εξερράγη means it exploded and εκρήγνυται it explodes, σωστά;


Σωστά. Παρεμπιπτόντως, το _εκρήγνυμαι_ είναι κατ' εξοχήν ελλειπτικό ρήμα: σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ο λόγιος τύπος έχει πεθάνει και ο νεοελληνικός είτε δεν έχει γεννηθεί είτε καταφεύγει σε άλλα ρήματα με βατή κλίση (_η βόμβα σκάει_) και σε περιφράσεις (Χ+_έκρηξη_).


----------



## pontios (Aug 24, 2016)

Καλή υποσημείωση, Θέμη. Ευχαριστώ. 
Δηλαδή δεν είμαι ο μόνος που δυσκολεύεται - ευτυχώς, όπως επισήμανες, υπάρχουν συνώνυμα, σχετικά εύκολα (πιο ομαλά) ρήματα - έχουμε και την πολυλογία.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2016)

Αυτά για το _εκρήγνυμαι_. Το αρχαίο _ρήγνυμι_ υπάρχει σε ενεργητική χρήση στο άλλο ελλειπτικό, το _διαρρηγνύω_. Π.χ.

διαρρηγνύει τα ιμάτιά του
προτάσεις που δεν θα διαρρηγνύουν την κοινωνική ισορροπία
διέρρηξαν τρεις φορές το ίδιο σπίτι
Παθητικό: κίνδυνος να διαρραγεί η κοινωνική ειρήνη


----------



## pontios (Aug 24, 2016)

Ελλειπτικό η όχι, υπάρχει μια λογική αλληλουχία και σύνδεση της ρίζας μεταξύ ρημάτων - και αυτό είναι φοβερό πράγμα, ιδίως δεδομένου ότι έχει διατηρηθεί σχεδόν "άρρηκτα" εδώ και αιώνες (διαρρηγνύω τα ιμάτια μου μόνο που το σκεφτούμε).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2016)

Στην πραγματικότητα, όμως, Χρήστο, τα ρήματα αυτά δεν είχαν «διατηρηθεί» στη γλώσσα· τα επανέφεραν οι λόγιοι και οι μορφωμένοι όταν τα χρειάστηκαν να μιλήσουν στον υπόδουλο ακόμα λαό για τα καινούργια θαύματα από τις επιστήμες και τις τέχνες της Δύσης. Και επειδή τότε δεν υπήρχαν Λεξιλογίες και φόρουμ και γλωσσική αστυνομία, ο καθένας έψαχνε και ανάσταινε από τα αρχαία κι έφτιαχνε όπως τον βόλευε. Κι αυτό γιατί τα ελληνικά που μιλούσαν στην Ελλάδα και στη Μικρασία και στα Βαλκάνια δεν ήταν αυτά που γνωρίζουμε σήμερα. Δεν ήταν κανονικοποιημένα μετά από 200 χρόνια εργασίες φιλολόγων και ειδικών. Δεν ήταν μόνο οι τοπικές διάλεκτοι, υπήρχαν και πολλές λέξεις βενετσιάνικες και τούρκικες και άλλες -- και γι' αυτό είπαν τη γλώσσα «καθαρεύουσα», επειδή ήταν «καθαρή» από αυτές τις επιρροές από άλλες γλώσσες.

*Εδώ*, π.χ., είχα ανεβάσει ένα απόσπασμα από το κλασικό βιβλίο του Ανρί Τονέ για το «Λεξιλογικό πρόβλημα». Θα το βρεις ενδιαφέρον, νομίζω.


----------



## pontios (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks, dr 7. Θα το διαβάσω αύριο - κουραστικά να κοιτάω την οθόνη σήμερα. Sounds very interesting.


----------

